# Shower tray - which repair product??



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

I've scanned through a number of postings on shower tray repair and am looking for a definitive answer (if that is possible)..

Which of these to repair a crack in a shower tray (plastic tray)?

JB Weld (and which variety of the product)

Milliput

Devcon.

Thanks

Chris Black


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Get a Glass Fibre Repair Kit from your Local Motor Accessory Shop ot Boat yard costs about £8 

I repaired a couple of cracks in mine last year. Great stuff, It's better if you can apply the repair to the outside of the shower tray if it's not too difficult to remove makes a neater job.

Cheers

Teckie


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I used JB Weld on a motorhome sink with success. For a shower tray that is going to take some weight I would be inclined to reinforce with a piece of ABS or PVC sheet and glue it with PVC or ABS glue. Need to find out what the tray is made from and see if it is compatible with those glues.


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

I've just been going through some of my old postings...

I tried milliput on the crack but it didn't bond and lifted after a few days... 

The JB Weld I got tro try turned out to be silver in colour, so i haven't used it on the shower tray...

I'm going to try the "expanding foam filler sprayed through the crack" method next...

Just out of curiosity - does anyone know the type of plastic that Dethleffs used in the showertrays in 1992 - if i know the type of plastic, then i can probably find something that will bond to it??

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

My hymer of the same year had cracks mostly on the walls where the sheet is thin , repaired with GF , looks like abs/styrene as pp is softer.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I would have to agree with Teckie. If you can get the shower tray out and repair it from the back then a fibre glass repair would be permanent. You could repair it from the top but far more difficult to get a smooth and substantial finish.

I have just reapired my split shower head with a fibre glass kit - sound as a pound, not particularly pretty if you look closely but after I had sprayed it white it looked the DB's. A lot cheaper than paying £30 for a new head.

You can buy the individual bits separately too because invariably you will have plenty of glass mat left but be short on resin and hardner. Oh, and if you intend to use the brush again then buy some Cellulose Thinners at the same time to clean it with.

JohnW


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

branfibre.co.uk apparently do a good job and don't charge much, they are near Banbury I think


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try going to you local upvc window makers ,they will have somthing on the lines of cold weld to repair the windows or point you in the right direction of a stockest.I have never had a cracked s/t so cannot comment on how good the things you suggest/tried perform but the cold weld would be my first try as you cannot see the repair on windows :lol: 
terry


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Maddie

Thats something I hadn't considered.... I'll talk to a local company to see what they say!

Chris


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Chris, also ask about Stelmax,this welds 2 bits of plastic together.It is a bit tricky to use and you have to work fast so use masking tape and a wet finger within seconds.
terry
http://www.sealfix.com/index.php?option=categories&category_id=131826


----------

